# a steak called the Western Griller



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

just bought one at Food Lion...I asked the meat guy what the heck is it, and he said it was hard to explain.  I asked him if it was sliced tri-tip
and he said yes.  Not real sure if he knows though...anybody heard of a
Western Griller?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 8, 2006)

Western Griller is also known as a bottom round steak or round steak. not a top round but a bottom round.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

******!!!!  I got screwed!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 8, 2006)

here it is...http://www.beefinnovationsgroup.com/wes ... rntip.aspx

I'll post pics later.  Gotta cook it anyway.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 8, 2006)

Cappy anything with "Round" in the title is super lean!  Eat very rare, slice very thin perpedicular to the grain and it'll be good!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 8, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> here it is...http://www.beefinnovationsgroup.com/wes ... rntip.aspx
> 
> I'll post pics later.  Gotta cook it anyway.



yep, that's what I told ya.....good find, how much was it??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 8, 2006)

Okay Cappy, it's later...................................


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 8, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay Cappy, it's later...................................



yeah,
let's see that thing


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 9, 2006)

no pics, but let me say that was the worst piece of meat I've ever
grilled.  Yes, I cooked it rare.  Yes, I cut it across the grain.
It was so tough it was virtually inedible.  I only ate a few piece.
The rest will go in the freezer to make beef stew or soup with.

I was using a Forschner to cut it....I can't imagine a tougher cut
of meat from a cow....who ever thought that might be suitable
for grilling should be shot.  In fact, if I hadn't paid so little for it (less than
4 bucks), I'd go down to Food Lion and hit the butcher with the left overs.
That of course, could be assault with a deadly weapon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

Oh well at least your stew will have a good grilled flavor to it!  Feed it to someone you don't like!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Oh well at least your stew will have a good grilled flavor to it!  Feed it to someone you don't like!



You thinking of stoppin' by later on? [smilie=a_rolling.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 9, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":28h32kr5]Oh well at least your stew will have a good grilled flavor to it!  Feed it to someone you don't like!



You thinking of stoppin' by later on? [smilie=a_rolling.gif][/quote:28h32kr5]

What have I started???  [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 9, 2006)

Man oh man, Bruce beating up on old Larry! [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 9, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Man oh man, Bruce beating up on old Larry! [smilie=lol_xtreme.gif]



Larry's got enough grey matter left to know not to mess with cops.


----------

